# Honest Thoughts Please! Thinking of moving to Cyprus...



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello there!

A newbie here 

My partner has been offered an amazing job in Limassol and we are in the process of making the decision as to whether to take the plunge or not, so we could really do with some advice, tips, pros and cons of doing so.

We are in our thirties with no children and we have already lived overseas in Dubai so we have no real qualms about relocating again, in fact we are excited by the prospect, but I would simply love to know what life is _really_ like and on a monthly income of circa 5000 euros what kind of life we could expect to have.

Any additional thoughts as to:

Where to live in Limassol
How much and where to rent a car
How easy is it to make friends
How big the expat community is

Would be gratefully received!

Thanks in advance 

PS: I am of Italian parentage so really adore the mediterranean way of life etc etc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NWanda said:


> Hello there!
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> ...


Hi Welcome to the forum.
With an income like that you will have a very good life even in the relatively expensive Limassol.
Unless you are a lover of big bustling towns I would recommend that you look at the villages to the West of Limassol such as Kolossi, Episcopi, Souni, Erimi etc for living. These are all within very easy distance of town but offer a slightly more relaxed and quiet life than Limassol itself. You will get a very nice Villa with private pool in these areas for between 700-1000K pcm.
Most of these villages have healthy expat communites and you will find you soon make friends.
I would recommend that you buy a car rather than renting as rental is not cheap.

Veronica


----------



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Veronica,

Wow, thank you so much for your swift reply and honest advice. Much appreciated, I will certainly check out the areas you mentioned.





Veronica said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> With an income like that you will have a very good life even in the relatively expensive Limassol.
> Unless you are a lover of big bustling towns I would recommend thatyou look at the villages to the West of Limassol such as Kolossi, Episcopi, Souni, Erimi etc for living. These are all within very easy distance of town but offer a slightly more relaxed and quiet life than Limassol itself. You will get a very nice Villa with private pool in these areas for between 700-1000K pcm.
> Most of these villages have healthy expat communites and you will find you soon make friends.
> ...


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

NWanda said:


> Hello there!
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> ...


Limassol is the business centre of Cyprus, right in the middle of Cyprus. It has many things to offer the whole year round, a nice mxed culture, long coastline with nice beaches. It really depeds on what kind of lifestyle you intend having, but on the figures quoted, you will live very comfortably indeed.
The centre is more lively, suitable for your age group, the outskirts more quiet, but not much driving distance to the centre.
There is a large Expat community scattered around Limassol, bars, restaurants, social clubs etc, so finding friends will not present a problem.
Being of Italian descent, you wil adjust very easily.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

NWanda, I'm so jealous right now, you are in exactly the position I wish to be in !

Which company will you be working for or whereabouts are they based in Limassol? I can recommend locations to live based upon your income and work location that you should check out.


----------



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

zin said:


> NWanda, I'm so jealous right now, you are in exactly the position I wish to be in !
> 
> Which company will you be working for or whereabouts are they based in Limassol? I can recommend locations to live based upon your income and work location that you should check out.


Hi Zin,

I am sure you will find opportunities too!

I can tell you that it is based in central Limassol... Let me know if you have any advice/ tips- I'd be grateful!

Thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

In which case anything would be a maximum of 20 minutes away unless you go out of Limassol. Have a look at wikimapia - Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Anything north of the motorway is where the villas etc.. are located. If you want more in town then I recommend the areas around the old hospital.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

There are plenty of places to rent a car and you can get long term rental deals for around 300 to 500 euros a month. Also the prices in Cyprus in my opinion are a lot less (upto 50% less) than Dubai (with exceptions such as taxis).


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

NWanda said:


> Hi Zin,
> 
> I am sure you will find opportunities too!
> 
> ...


We relocated from dubai 3 years ago and was difficult at first adjusting but we are ok now

It is very very different to dubai but has its plus points for sure

You will make real friends and the fact that you don t live in such a restrictive country really does make a difference

Yes you will miss some things but its woth it

Had a friend move from Dubai last year and they went back after 4 months so I think you must be sure that you intend to make a go of it before you come

HTH


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you will be fine over here, I was worried i wouldn't make friends when I came here. I have now been here 10 years and love every minute.

I agree with the others though, unless you want to be in a busy city look for somewhere outside Limassol. 

All the best!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Limassol is not such a busy city. To compare with Nicosia anyway. There's small villages in the UK that are busier than Limassol.


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats true! But Limassol is much busier than Paphos or Polis where I am, so I tend to forget that Nicosia is busier still!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Paphos and Polis are tiny. 50,000 in Paphos and 70,000 in the entire region. Limassol is 3 to 4 times that populated and Nicosia is another 100,000 people on top of that.

Here's some perspective as to what that is equivalent to: List of English districts by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Don't remember Milton Keynes being so busy


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

Anywhere is busy for me being over this side the island lol


----------



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who replied, I really do appreciate it  My partner and I are all set for flying over from the UK to Limassol in July for property viewings and then it is full steam ahead!

We are definitely looking for a different life than the one we had in Dubai, so all the comments seem to fit in with that sentiment :clap2:

In the interim, any more advice would of course be gratefully received...

Thanks again!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Best of luck. Hopefully will be following in your footsteps in the next few years


----------



## Bazbar (Jun 3, 2010)

NWanda said:


> Hello there!
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> ...


Did you make the move in the end and if so how is it going in Cyprus


----------



## NWanda (Apr 13, 2011)

Bazbar said:


> Did you make the move in the end and if so how is it going in Cyprus


Yes! We have now been here for just over 2 months and we are extremely happy with our move. The lifestyle is exactly what we were looking for and the weather, well, sunshine and blue skies in November??? I can't complain!!

We have moved into one of the villages 15 mins outside of Limassol (so getting to the office in central Limassol is still easy via the highway), we really feel part of the community and everything has just fallen into place 

Oh and we love the wineries and food...

:clap2:


----------



## Bazbar (Jun 3, 2010)

NWanda said:


> Yes! We have now been here for just over 2 months and we are extremely happy with our move. The lifestyle is exactly what we were looking for and the weather, well, sunshine and blue skies in November??? I can't complain!!
> 
> We have moved into one of the villages 15 mins outside of Limassol (so getting to the office in central Limassol is still easy via the highway), we really feel part of the community and everything has just fallen into place
> 
> ...


Well done....we used to live in erimi....What did you do when you were in the UK


----------

